# McCulloch X990 Field Report



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's addtional pics

X990 Album


Its time to talk about what light can really do in the outside world. Pictures can really tell a story, if they are exposed properly. The first pair of pictures show the same light at different exposures








This next set of 10 pics compare the X990 to some well known lights, including the Brinkman 1mil cp hand held spotlight. The stop sign is 690 feet away, the chain link fence, another 110 beyond






Its quite obvious that a 35 watt HID lamp is many times more powerful than a 100w halogen H3 (brinkman), or any other handheld flashlight. Oddly, when shown against a white wall at short distance (6 feet) one can see lots of rings and shadows, but at longer distances, it looks great to me

The beam angle is adjustable by rotating the yellow ring on the head, I guestimate the range to be 10 deg (narrow) to 20 deg (wide). McCulloch has not indicated if the production units will/will not have a greater range. In comparison, the M6 is appx a 6 degree beam, and a Surefire 6p with an old style T turbo head 3 degree. With as much output that this thing has, one need not "spot" it down to acheive an artifically inflated candle power rating like the Streamlights US.

Light output wise, very powerful... color temperature is also more towards sunlight. I noted in another topic that the prototype contains an Phillips D2s 35 watt bulb. Production units will contains a McCulloch manufatured bulb, with higher output and an even higher color temperature.

The ballast has also been redesigned (can't talk about something I haven't seen)

Someone else described the X990 as "dumbell" in appearence. The unit is actually very well balanced. Using the shoulder strap, it was very easy to hold, and maintain the its position. I could easily fix the lights position, and by droping my arm to my side, I was able to secure the lights position, in a very easily maintained posture


----------



## InTheDark (Apr 4, 2002)

Mr Ted Bear,
Is the casting call still open? I just saw the post yesterday after being out of town for a while, so I hope I'm not too late to respond.


----------



## Josh (Apr 4, 2002)

ted, how much is it going to sell for? i know you posted 465.00 or so(can't remember) has any thing changed?. thanks,josh


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 4, 2002)

Extremely impressive. We are seeing the beginnings of the revolutionary future of portable lighting.

One thing that I noticed: the M6 250 and the M6 500 seem almost identical. Any chance that one of them was repeated by mistake?

Brightnorm


----------



## Kenny Yum (Apr 4, 2002)

If use LSI RC-3800 is it so powerful? RC-3800 use Hyper Halogen lamp(3800k) some white beam, it can shine how many feet can see full light? The photo show the light X990
narrow can shine 690 feet away can see full white light, is it poweful than RC-3800 or Maxa Beam?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 4, 2002)

Josh

The current number is $460, though I understand that the suggested retail has gone up to $499. I was told that McCulloch would honor $460 to CPF members (includes shipping and handeling)in the "beginning".

*So far, I have only said nice things about this light. I do have some gripes, but I am waiting for an emial from Taiwan in response to some of my concerns/suggestions. Unfortunately, the "sales" people here in the USA has been kept in the dark with regard to changes and modifications. Major issues include 1) water resistance 2)ability to use external power source (currently, the power adapters only charge the batteries* and a few other odd and ends


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 4, 2002)

Brightnorm

You noticed the same thing, that I did... the shots were not duplicated as Kenshiro was with me; we used my M6 with 250, and his M6 with 500.

Give me a chance, and I will post the "wide angle" version of the same shots, and the differece is quite apparent; no so much that the 500lu is brighter, but that it illuminates a much greater area than the 250lu.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 4, 2002)

Kenny

Unfortunately, I do not have any LSI products to compare the X990 to, so I can't comment. I would guess that the X990 compares more closely to the MAXABEAM as both are HID's. In the words of PK at Surefire, probably not a lot of difference, as they use similar bulbs (referring to the BEAST) and the competition XENONICS, the other HID that I know of


----------



## Brock (Apr 4, 2002)

Darn, now I want one...


----------



## Josh (Apr 5, 2002)

thanks ted.


----------



## Josh (Apr 5, 2002)

thanks ted. i hope that the water resistance is good.


----------



## Alan (Apr 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
* I would guess that the X990 compares more closely to the MAXABEAM as both are HID's. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I think Mexabeam uses 75W Xenon Short ARC lamp and has 2 degree beam. Maxabeam should be able to throw a lot farther. However, with the huge price difference, I'll definitely go for X990. Do they have estimated release date?

Alan


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
*Brightnorm

You noticed the same thing, that I did... the shots were not duplicated as Kenshiro was with me; we used my M6 with 250, and his M6 with 500.

Give me a chance, and I will post the "wide angle" version of the same shots, and the differece is quite apparent; no so much that the 500lu is brighter, but that it illuminates a much greater area than the 250lu.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, thanks

BN


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 5, 2002)

_Darn, now I want one..._

Ditto that. Odd looking it may be, but *wowee!* what a powerful thing it is.





I still want a Maxabeam more than anything else in the world (well, asides food, water and oxygen of course



), but it`ll just have to wait. Hey, maybe when these things are out, the price of used MBs will drop as the demand drops too.......

...hmm...it`s nice to dream


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 5, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
*Brightnorm

Try this out...the Wide Angle Album
TedBear's Photo Albums*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ted B,

As you said,the wide angle shots clearly show the M6 500/250 difference. 

The McCulloch beam is extraordinary, almost like a ray from the "Mother Ship"!

Brightnorm


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 5, 2002)

Well, there is now 4 albums for this light...I'm done.

Actually, wouldn't you know it... Friday was a national holiday in Taiwan, so no answers from McCulloch till Sunday afternoon (Monday in Taiwan). 

Any way I look at, I will end up owning one of these lights, either by "trading" a short video, or having to buy it. It's a great light for McCulloch's first atttempt, and the fact it is 1/3 of the $ than any other HID's on the market, means its only one that I don't need, but can afford


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 5, 2002)

Delivery... I don't even want to say... First I was told end of March... then I was told there were in transit, with but only a few days to clear customs. Then I was told the first shipment went to McCulloch Pacific Rim - Australia.

I have been told no later than the end of April. The 26th to be exact... The CEO for is supposed to be coming to visit the LA office from Taiwan.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 6, 2002)

Brightnorm

Try this out...the Wide Angle Album
TedBear's Photo Albums


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 8, 2002)

Hello DavidW,

Please move this, and the other 4 McCulloch topics to the HID forumn

Thank-you
Jeff


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 8, 2002)

mcCulloch USA has received confirmation that the first shipment of the X990 is leaving Taiwan April 20th via ocean going container. Also, a small quantity will be sent Air Freight at the same time.

Regarding the use of the X990 with a cigarette lighter adapter... well, not ideal, but the set up will use a "dummy battery" setup, instead of pluging in directly to the light


----------



## fracman (Apr 9, 2002)

I want one NOW!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 9, 2002)

Just received this email from McCulloch USA


Original Message-----
> From: Alex Jong 
> Sent: Tuesday, April 09, 2002 5:24 PM
> To: '[email protected]'
> Cc: Jen Liu
> Subject: x990
> 
> Hello Jeff,
> 
> I apologized for not replying your earlier, and for any incontinence
> that I had caused on you!!
> 
> a. The correct angle should be 9~25 degrees.
> 
> b. The search light should not be on while it is charging. Otherwise,
> both charger and search lights life will be shorten.
> 
> c.Although it is water proof, it is not recommend used during heavy
> rain. Should take into account that the battery part is not water
> resistant. The extra gap is not water resistant too, but there is a
> drain that will drain the water if water will enters the light.
> 
> d. The are currently working on a car charger project and the sample
> will be ready in two months time. It is quite different from what we
> had imagine, because the car's battery will only support up to 12V,
> but the battery will require more than 12V to charge. 
> 
> e. They will dispatch the products by air on the 20th. of this month.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Alex j.


----------



## Plinko (Apr 10, 2002)

I had a chance to live in Taiwan for a few years, and I can't begin to tell you how much entertainment we got out of fowled up translations! Lots of people/companies use English on their products because it's "vogue", but most of the time it's never seen by anyone that actually speaks English.




My favourite was "Instant Needles" on the instant noodles package, and "For your spanking Kwang Yang pleasure" on the side of a motor scooter.



English is an incredibly difficult second language to learn, and now I admire more anyone that even attempts it...but at the same time, you can't help but smile!

Cheers!


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 11, 2002)

_I apologized for not replying your earlier, and for any *incontinence*
> that I had caused on you!!
_


----------



## hairydogs (Apr 11, 2002)

I cannot agree less!!! 

In the place I live, people study at least twelve years in english language before they enter universities and technical colleges. Yet very few of them could write a complete sentence without grammatical errors.

Is that their faults? I do not know. However, I adore those who make attempts to interact with the outside world. 

Participating in interesting discussion in this forum is pretty much entertaining and, above all, serves the purpose of seeing how english speaking lads express themselves effectively in a less formal way. 

So you guys are actually doing a great job in international diplomacy simply by interacting with them.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 11, 2002)

Mr Ted Bear 
Didn't you say that there was going to be some kind of discount for CPF members?? Or am I just looped out of my mind? (or both)

Eric


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Apr 12, 2002)

Lightspeed

This is what I wrote on April 6th:

The current number is $460, though I understand that the suggested retail has gone up to $499. I was told that McCulloch would honor $460 to CPF members (includes shipping and handeling)in the "beginning".


Back on March 6th, I wrote the following:

"MSRP 460, expected street price of $400."


Well, back on March 6th, that is what I was told. My only plans are to shot a commercial for them... I can tell you that gettting accurate information from them has been like pulling teeth. My personal opinion of the situation is that McCulloch USA acts more like a distributor, rather than the manufacture. By this I mean, a manufacture can answer questions directly, where as the "distributor" get's its information from the "manufacture"... I hope this all makes sense..


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, it dosen't suprise me that they are somewhat hard to get info about. They probably dont do either the design or the manufacturing of the X990, so they are just a contact and a distributor for the HID lights.

Eric


----------



## Tombeis (May 10, 2002)

Mr. Ted Bear:

In the instruction sheet provided with the X990, it says to wait 5 minutes before restarting the lamp after shutdown.

If this is accurate, I believe this will severly limit the usefulness of the X990 by safety forces.

Would you please ask your sources if this is indeed the wait time or a misprint in the instructions. 

The wait time to re-start the UK Light Cannon is five seconds. Could the X990 time be a misprint?

Tom


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 12, 2002)

Tombeis,

5 minute re-strike is a misprint!!

The instructions sheet was written in haste by a marketing person (sorry Jen*) and not an engineer.

Its OK to instant restirke

*Jen Lui - Sales Mangager, HID Division, McCulloch Motors

I have had a few emails telling me that McCulloch is slow in returning calls. Good news.. Greg At BriteGuy is now selling the X990... tell him you want the CPF special of $460


----------



## Tombeis (May 13, 2002)

Jeff:

Thank you for all the information you posted concerning the X990.

I had Greg Atwells X990 demonstrator out last week to show my local fire department. 

We were both very impressed. They got out one of their 20 watt Litebox units to compare with the X990. There was , of course, no comparison.

Do you have any indication that McCulloch will persue the development of a more water proof model?

I did excerpt your notes for the operation of the X990 and send them to Brightguy.

Greg says thanks, as do I.

Tom


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (May 13, 2002)

_Do you have any indication that McCulloch will persue the development of a more water proof model?_

Tom

I have gone over the various aspects which you refer to with McCulloch. Without question, fire departments and utility companies etc are an excellent target market for this unit BUT in most cases, their equiptment must be "rated" Div 1 or higher.

The interchangeable battery prevents the unit from ever obtaining such a rating. I can tell you for sure that McCulloch knows that they missed the boat this time around.... it's anyones guess if and when they will offer something different.


----------



## Tombeis (May 15, 2002)

Jeff:

I understand that getting a Class I Div.1 rating would require so many expensive modifications to the X990 that it would raise the cost to something prohibitive.I don't know all the answers to that problem.

I do know by checking my Grainger catalog that a 120 volt explosion proof metal halide trouble light sells for $990.00. So a rating is a very expensive process. 

I did do some research on the Streamlite Litebox which fire departments carry on their vehicles.

The Litebox carries only a NFPA rating and is not rated for explosive atmospheres.So apparently, when fire departments get into explosive situations, they use a rated light such as the Streamlight Survivor.

McCulloch would have to investigate into what they need to do to get the X990 NFPA rated. It may be worth their while.

I do believe that the X990 is a very useful light for contractors and electric utilities among others.

There are two simple things that McCulloch could do that would make the light more useful for this work.

1- Design a clip on frosted plastic defusion disk to fit over the lamp head. This would be used for general area lighting of a work site.

2- Provide two types of bases on which the unit could be mounted.
A- A flat platform with a ground spike.
B- A magnetic mount that can be attached to the roof or other parts of a service vehicle. 

The bases could have a Industrial Velcro hook material that would match with Industrial Velcro loop material that would be applied to the bottom of the battery packs. Thus they would be easily interchangeable on the bases. 

Tom


----------

